# back to school allowance?



## lorr27 (3 Jul 2008)

Hi I just sent off the form for back to school allowance, I checked the income limit for our family( 2 adults 3 children) and its over 500 euro which would mean we qualify as my partners income is 440 euro, on any info i've read though it says we must be in receipt of a sw payment does this mean my application will not be successful even though we're well under the limit? thank you lorraine


----------



## Thirsty (3 Jul 2008)

Check this link: 
http://www.welfare.ie/publications/sw19/sw19_sect7.html#7.1

based on what you've posted you might qualify for family income supplement - which would also mean you qualify for the BTS.

Don't forget to get the school to put your name down for the school book grant - it's not means tested and isn't a huge amount of money, but better in your pocket than not.


----------



## lorr27 (4 Jul 2008)

thanks a mil, I have the form here for fis so I'm going to send that off today, thanks again


----------



## Blossy (4 Jul 2008)

Hi where did u get the forms for BTS allowance, i cant get them from thier website and am ringing the CWO and cant get thru??? Any help would be great??


----------



## eileen alana (4 Jul 2008)

Try your local Citizens Advice centre.


----------



## gipimann (4 Jul 2008)

Application forms for the Back to  School Clothing and Footwear Scheme should be available at the local health centre, even if you can't contact the CWO directly.

You'll also be able to check if there's a specific CWO clinic for return of the forms (some CWOs run clinics separate from their regular clinics for the scheme).

If you can't get through to the CWO and can't get to the health centre, contact the office of the Superintendent CWO who may be able to send you a form in the post.

The scheme runs until 30th September, so there's plenty of time to apply.


----------



## SarahMc (4 Jul 2008)

Kildrought said:


> Check this link:
> ...based on what you've posted you might qualify for family income supplement - which would also mean you qualify for the BTS.


 
Not necessarily true, just because you get FIS does not mean you get BTS.  The means test for BTS is much stricter.


----------



## gipimann (5 Jul 2008)

The means test for Back to School C&F scheme is the same as that for SWA.
Means from wages are assessed as - _gross income less PRSI and reasonable travel expenses_. 

FIS is not assessed as means, although a family must be in receipt of FIS in order to apply for the Back to School scheme.


----------



## lorr27 (7 Jul 2008)

well i've sent off application for fis so hopefully everything will work itself out, thanks to all for your responses, lorraine


----------

